

The Experience Design of Server Farms - r0h1n
https://medium.com/editors-picks/47b376ee61e9

======
r0h1n
In light of the fire at the Internet Archive's offices this week, I found this
Medium post strangely prescient, and in particular the following comments:

>> "The decision to put the servers on display is an aesthetic one, clearly.
But there’s a security aspect as well. In the short term, the servers are at
risk of having some idiot walk up and damage them. So far, no one has and
Kahle isn’t too worried about that. He’s more concerned about the long term.
He’s thinking in decades and centuries.

>> _“What happens to libraries is that they’re burned,” says Kahle, “and
they’re typically burned by governments.”_

>> _He knows the Internet Archive is unlikely to be literally set to torch by
American agents, but as the place dances on the edges of copyright law, the
possibility that it’ll be shut down by a stroke of judicial pen looms large._

P.S. I'm _not_ implying any kind of conspiracy theory here at all.

